# so is pro hopper out of business



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## madhopper1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know what happened to them but word is that they had to move to a different location. But if any knows what happened to them or know the owner tell them to get their production back in gear. An let me know if they need a new facility bring them to Texas I know where big buildings are to make them bad ass hydro's. I aslo know of some investor willing to back me up so hit me up !   :0  :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## S__1 (Mar 4, 2011)

i heard from a machine shop they use to buy from that they were out of business but not from them so...... :dunno:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

I think they went into the porn Bizz ,last i seen


----------



## S__1 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Apr 3 2011, 09:54 PM~20252767
> *I think they went into the porn Bizz ,last i seen
> *


so would i!!! good jump if they did. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

A friend of mine who was a dealer in the NW for them told me they quit making parts or getting parts made which every way you want to look at it. Now they are just a shop that puts in work on peoples rides and not making lifts and so forth anymore. 

I was unhappy as I went with the two pump kit in my ride and only problem I had was one check fucked up other then that it is a great setup.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

so anyone have the real answer


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: nyd40cal, 87gbody



fuck em !!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

I think that there is two people that own pro hopper and one of them is greedy and wants to sell his share. Once he sells his part then they'll probably be back on track. I heard the other owner is good people and trying to get things back on track. Hopefully every thing works out, pro hopper is good product.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LAST I HEARD IT BECAME A ONE STOP SHOP, PAINT HYDROS AND CHROME :happysad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Apr 4 2011, 06:39 PM~20258570
> *fuck em !!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOT SACO? 818 471-4820


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

still no answer


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 5 2011, 10:26 PM~20270082
> *still no answer
> *


road trip :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

They went out of biz bro. It started out as nat machine back in the days.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

there not out of business my homie just got a set up from them a few weeks ago


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 6 2011, 10:47 PM~20278591
> *there not out of business my homie just got a set up from them a few weeks ago
> *


GLAD TO HEAR THAT....... I LUV ME SOME PRO HOPPER  
NO ****


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

still in business, but like any business they have to follow the money

they will sell you a setup, parts, whatever.. 

but they focus mainly on full projects for clients, full builds from the ground up now...

new owner with a new vision.. lets face facts, there isnt a lotta money in just sittin back selling parts and doin a few installs... theres a lotta money in full builds.. 

good move for them, and we can still get the parts we need ... better than goin outta business for sure


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 7 2011, 08:41 AM~20281110
> *still in business, but like any business they have to follow the money
> 
> they will sell you a setup, parts, whatever..
> ...


XINFINITY


----------



## madhopper1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well fuck I guess road trip I'll have to do just to pick up parts and a little extra shit while im their just to make worth the time and gas. Does any one have their address damit.


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

I drove by the other day..n shop still open :biggrin: .....when u call them just leave a detailed message on what u after n Arman will call u back :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by d'Elegance_@Apr 8 2011, 07:03 PM~20294458
> *I drove by the other day..n shop still open  :biggrin:  .....when u call them just leave a detailed message on what u after n Arman will call u back  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
They may,or may not send you all the parts you need to complete a kit,and if anythings missing,they'll tell you to fuck off.  
Just posting from experience. :happysad:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 9 2011, 06:13 AM~20296539
> *:uh:
> They may,or may not send you all the parts you need to complete a kit,and if anythings missing,they'll tell you to fuck off.
> Just posting from experience. :happysad:
> *


 :wow: thats good business :0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Apr 9 2011, 10:06 AM~20297119
> *:wow: thats good business  :0
> *


Yeah....unless you live within driving distance,and can pop in and handle it face to face,I would not deal with these jokers.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 9 2011, 02:14 PM~20298078
> *Yeah....unless you live within driving distance,and can pop in and handle it face to face,I would not deal with these jokers.
> *


fuck em twice ! :biggrin:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Apr 4 2011, 08:39 PM~20258570
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: nyd40cal, 87gbody
> fuck em !!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Most definatelty they suck ass it took me 2 months to get 4 switches and solenoids bs!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Apr 9 2011, 08:36 PM~20299714
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Apr 9 2011, 07:34 PM~20299694
> *fuck em twice !  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 7 2011, 06:41 AM~20281110
> *still in business, but like any business they have to follow the money
> 
> they will sell you a setup, parts, whatever..
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## r8dr47 (Aug 12, 2007)

So anyone know where they at? And how do I get a hold of them? They ain't calling me back or replying to my emails..Lmk thanks


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by r8dr47_@Apr 11 2011, 04:59 AM~20309154
> *So anyone know where they at? And how do I get a hold of them? They ain't calling me back or replying to my emails..Lmk thanks
> *


THEYRE EXACTLY ONE BLOCK NORTH SAME SPOT DIFFERENT STREET WAS THERE TWO WEEKS AGO. HOMIE SAID DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE


----------



## caddy_man_85 (May 18, 2008)

*I got a pro hopper set up and it took me 9 monts to get it and still didnt even get all of it. Bottom Line Pro Hopper Sucks. Ill Never order from them again. *


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy_man_85_@Apr 11 2011, 10:03 AM~20310995
> *I got a pro hopper set up and it took me 9 monts to get it and still didnt even get all of it. Bottom Line Pro Hopper Sucks. Ill Never order from them again.
> *


new-b


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 11 2011, 10:47 PM~20316645
> *new-b
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddy_man_85_@Apr 11 2011, 11:03 AM~20310995
> *I got a pro hopper set up and it took me 9 monts to get it and still didnt even get all of it. Bottom Line Pro Hopper Sucks. Ill Never order from them again.
> *


YEAH UM ..... RIGHT


----------



## Manny's_Regal_85 (May 27, 2011)

They seem to be somewhat out of business because I called the other day and the guy answered "Something Auto Parts" and he said they "took over for Pro Hopper", but they still have parts and stuff, though...?


----------

